# Leon Wencelius



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2005)

Has anyone read Leon Wencelius?

He wrote _Les Belles Lettres_ (_Beautiful Letters_), a 1937 thesis of arts doctorate presented to the Faculty of Arts of the University of Paris from which he published _L'EsthÃ©tique de Calvin_ (1937) and _Calvin et Rembrandt_ (1938). I gather that these would be valuable resources for anyone studying Calvin or Calvinism and the Arts.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2006)

Paul Corby Finney, _Seeing Beyond the Word: Visual Arts and the Calvinist Tradition_, p. 28 says:



> The most extended secondary discussion of Calvin's view on art, although heavily apologetic in character, may be found in Leon Wencelius, _L'Esthétique de Calvin_ (Paris, 1937)


----------

